# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Sunrise Smart Pillow, Xatziri S, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@sunrisesmartpillow3653

facebook.com/SunrisePillow

twitter.com/sunrisepillow

Founder - Xatziri S.

"Sunrise Smart Pillow: The Future of Sleep & Wake Technology" on Kickstarter

"Sunrise Smart Pillow: Future of Sleep Technology" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

How to wake up on time every day the right way - Sunrise Smart Pillow

Published on Apr 13, 2017




> How to wake up on time every day: Sunrise Smart Pillow wakes you with light and sound
> 
> We sleep a third of our lives sleeping. Our day is dependent on it, and yet we still undermine the importance of it. We designed the Sunrise Pillow to change the way people look at how they sleep & why. Waking to light (i.e. a sunrise) is nature's way of balancing our hormones before we wake up, so we feel fully refreshed. Waking to sound (i.e. birds chirping) is the bonus that ensures you're awake. The Sunrise Pillow tracks your sleep so it knows what sleep phase you're in. An advanced algorithm avoids waking you from a deep sleep so you won't wake up feeling terrible. Waking in your lightest phase of sleep delivers energizing results that you can count on, day after day.

----------

